# New (possibly targeted, so YMMV) 'promotion'



## chuljin (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm sure there are more polite ways, but few more colorful ways, to describe my usage of Amtrak, than that I have been riding the hell out of it.  Never having ridden before 12/14/2007, I managed Select in mid-January, and Select Plus in mid-March, and will take my 200th trip this calendar year in the next few weeks.

It seems that Amtrak have noticed, and that I have achieved *Select Plus **Plus*, or (as a developer, I can't resist, though non-developers may not get it): *Select **Sharp* 

Below is an email I received today. 



> Thank you for being one of our very best customers.
> As a token of our appreciation for all of the times you've ridden with Amtrak® throughout this year, we are offering you a choice of gifts. Please choose one of the following:
> 
> *Five one-class upgrade coupons.*
> ...


The very wording of the email suggests it might be targeted, though it doesn't say I can't share the codes; they might just not work for you. (cf. the recent double-points promo, whose widely-publicized code did not work for me). So I had previously shared these codes in the hope they might have been useful to anyone else.

In my own case, I put both (and when I put in the second, it didn't complain that I'd already used the first). I figure I've nothing to lose; even if they catch on and send me neither, I still have the email I can print off and frame. 

Chris


----------



## jackal (Jul 2, 2008)

Interesting. Someone posted the email over on FT, and theirs had another gift option: five (IIRC) free ClubAcela passes.

I guess Amtrak knew you'd have little use for those and didn't bother to include them...

(BTW, I tried the codes earlier tonight, and as I am neither Select nor Select Plus, they did not work for me.)


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 2, 2008)

This looks like the standard AGR elite level perks with the twist that you now have to register to get the goodies. In prior years, the upgrade, companion, and CA (Select only) coupons were sent out automatically.


----------



## rimmiqs (Jul 2, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> This looks like the standard AGR elite level perks with the twist that you now have to register to get the goodies. In prior years, the upgrade, companion, and CA (Select only) coupons were sent out automatically.


The usual Select/Select Plus perks are still sent out automatically. These are in addition to those standard perks.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jul 5, 2008)

jackal said:


> Interesting. Someone posted the email over on FT, and theirs had another gift option: five (IIRC) free ClubAcela passes.
> I guess Amtrak knew you'd have little use for those and didn't bother to include them...


Why would Amtrak want to send free ClubAcela passes to Select Plus members? I guess the select plus members could give them to friends, but don't Select Plus members already have unlimited lounge access?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 5, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. Someone posted the email over on FT, and theirs had another gift option: five (IIRC) free ClubAcela passes.
> ...


I can't imagine why Amtrak would want to send Club Acela passes to Select Plus members. They do indeed have unlimited access to the lounges.

If I had to guess, I'd say that the member that made that post on FT was probably a Select member and that's why he/she got the free passes offer.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a select member, and got the email with all 3 options. The presumtion that the 5 free passes would be of no interest to an S+ member sounds right on target to me.

This is one hella hard decision, on what to take, but I think I'm leaning towards the Companion vouchers!


----------



## chuljin (Jul 8, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Joel N. Weber II said:
> 
> 
> > jackal said:
> ...


Except at LAX.



AlanB said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say that the member that made that post on FT was probably a Select member and that's why he/she got the free passes offer.


----------



## SharonLPK (Jul 9, 2008)

I know that the Club passes are transferrable (well, at least they appear to work that way), what about the companion vouchers?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 9, 2008)

SharonLPK said:


> I know that the Club passes are transferrable (well, at least they appear to work that way), what about the companion vouchers?


AFAIK they are still transferable. I gave away some a few years back and the recipient used them without issue.


----------



## SharonLPK (Jul 11, 2008)

AlanB said:


> SharonLPK said:
> 
> 
> > I know that the Club passes are transferrable (well, at least they appear to work that way), what about the companion vouchers?
> ...


Thanks, I didn't want to keep my eye out for any if I couldn't use them lol


----------



## J-1 3235 (Aug 28, 2008)

chuljin said:


> I'm sure there are more polite ways, but few more colorful ways, to describe my usage of Amtrak, than that I have been riding the hell out of it.  Never having ridden before 12/14/2007, I managed Select in mid-January, and Select Plus in mid-March, and will take my 200th trip this calendar year in the next few weeks.
> It seems that Amtrak have noticed, and that I have achieved *Select Plus **Plus*, or (as a developer, I can't resist, though non-developers may not get it): *Select **Sharp*
> 
> Below is an email I received today.
> ...


I received the upgrade coupons today; the day after the trip I could have used them :blink: . I must say I'm slightly disappointed that they are the one-hour upgrades; I had called when I received the above email and was told the coupons would be the two-day type.

I also did as Chris did, and applied for both offers; I didn't see the companion vouchers today.

Did anyone else receive both, or all three?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## chuljin (Aug 28, 2008)

J-1 3235 said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure there are more polite ways, but few more colorful ways, to describe my usage of Amtrak, than that I have been riding the hell out of it.  Never having ridden before 12/14/2007, I managed Select in mid-January, and Select Plus in mid-March, and will take my 200th trip this calendar year in the next few weeks.
> ...


No, nor will we. We weren't penalized, just not rewarded: People who tried for two or more later got an email that said they'd get only the first one they chose.


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine finally showed up in the mail yesterday. When I registered, the confirmation email said they'd arrive in 4-6 weeks. This was actually 8 weeks later. But, at least I'll still be able to use them in the next couple of weeks.


----------

